# Eating lunch



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a hard time stopping for lunch. It ruins my flow and afterwards I can't get motivated again. Sometimes I load the truck with a few boxes of Cliff bars or something similar but they're usually fairly bland so I wind up drinking coffee for energy. It's not unusual for me to work 12 hours with no food intake. 

What's everyone else doing about lunch? What snacks do you keep around for the desperate times?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've lightened up over the years. We stop for lunch now and I/we usually leave the job site.
For a snack or on those days I don't stop, I keep a box of Quaker granola bars in the truck. Peanut butter and chocolate chip. I don't know about energy, but they have calories and taste good.


----------



## Jhinton (Dec 1, 2013)

Food is a crutch...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I keep a few protein bars in the truck just in case a lunch break isn't feisable.

If I eat a big lunch I feel like a nap in the afternoon.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

An engine doesn't run well without fuel. It's worth the time to take a _short_ break for lunch.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Agility said:


> I have a hard time stopping for lunch. It ruins my flow and afterwards I can't get motivated again. Sometimes I load the truck with a few boxes of Cliff bars or something similar but they're usually fairly bland so I wind up drinking coffee for energy. It's not unusual for me to work 12 hours with no food intake.
> 
> What's everyone else doing about lunch? What snacks do you keep around for the desperate times?


Not having at least a snack every 2 hours can make you more prone to an accident. IIRC, accidents happen around 10AM. I'll bring Pop Tarts, breakfast bars, donuts, pretty much carb stuff. Have a QUICK snack and maybe do a little clean up at the same time.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

These days I generally just work through, take a bit of a sandwich every 1/2 hr or so beginning around 10ish.

I find it's that 2pm low blood sugar time that gets me - that's when I make the dumb mistakes. I know that now, so I schedule some brain dead task so that I don't go backwards. Yesterday I caulked/filled crown from 2-3. By then the afternoon coffee kicked in and it was ramming speed LOL

HO comes to me at 4pm and says "you have to stop now" damn! I was planning another two hours. OK, well he's the client, so I stop at 4. Get into my truck to go home, client says "where are you going?" I says "home" he says nooooooo follow me to my condo up the street, I need an estimate on crown there " allrighty then!  

I don't like losing working hours, but if it's a potential to get more work, then heck ya!

I just discovered there's no bread in the house this morning, so it's gonna be a quick run to starbucks for a tuna melt and a coffee. Hey it's Friday! my self-employed imaginary pay day!!


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

I always try to put something green in my lunch or at least, something super full of vitamins. A hand full of spinach, a salad, some grilled zucchini, or a thermos of carrot juice. I feel pretty good at the end of the day and I attribute that to the food.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

I get much more accomplished in the afternoon when I take lunch (pb&j) then when I don't


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

What to eat, how much to eat, and when to eat is pretty personal, and even can vary for a given person. I didn't used to have a sag after a big lunch, but now I do, so I adjusted.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Reg said:


> I always try to put something green in my lunch or at least, something super full of vitamins. A hand full of spinach, a salad, some grilled zucchini, or a thermos of carrot juice. I feel pretty good at the end of the day and I attribute that to the food.


Note to self: never have lunch with Reg.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bring a Smoker or a BBQ to the job & EVERYONE will stop for lunch.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Note to self: never have lunch with Reg.


Oh, c'mon CarpenterSFO. :laughing: I would know not to pack you a tuna quesadilla! 

Honestly, I have a sugar addiction. I notice the days when I am munching on what ever sugary snack I brought, I feel much more bogged down. My work day is directly related to my food choices.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I usually skip lunch. I probably should eat something, I can't imagine it's particularly healthy to go without. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

griz said:


> Bring a Smoker or a BBQ to the job & EVERYONE will stop for lunch.


I used to work at this great cabinet shop. We had BBQ Thursdays. The guys were all hunters so we ate good food like elk steaks or deer burgers. It was always something to look forward to during the week. 

He also had a permanent keg and would let the workers drink from 4:30 to 5:00 as long as they were not on any machines. I don't drink beer but I loved how he did that for the guys. It was a really a cool place that way.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

griz said:


> Bring a Smoker or a BBQ to the job & EVERYONE will stop for lunch.


I used to do that all the time when I was doing new work on weekends. The subdivision would look empty until I fired it up, and then people would come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Note to self: never have lunch with Reg.


We established she has no taste buds months ago. :laughing:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> We established she has no taste buds months ago. :laughing:


Hey!


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

I often skip lunch, and usually regret it.
I try to keep rice cakes, peanut butter, mixed nuts and fruits,maybe a banana around. mostly stuff I can eat while driving.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

builditguy said:


> I've lightened up over the years. We stop for lunch now and I/we usually leave the job site.
> For a snack or on those days I don't stop, I keep a box of Quaker granola bars in the truck. Peanut butter and chocolate chip. I don't know about energy, but they have calories and taste good.


I use to take about 3 minutes to stuff a sandwich in my face. Over the years I've learned to appreciate the small break in the middle of the day Lunch is from 10-4 during the middle of the day. Usually about 1/2 hour. When I'm hungry it's lunchtime. Or sometimes I want to get something done before the break. This is especially true for me when I am spraying finish or gluing parts. It gives time for it to do it's thing while I have lunch and when I'm done, it's ready for the next operation.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm eating lunch right now. Linguini and clams. Mmm, mmm, good.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

66 Shelby said:


> I'm eating lunch right now. Linguini and clams. Mmm, mmm, good.


Well I hope you're eating it on fine china with real silverware. It will taste even better that way! :laughing:

I actually have this thing about eating with plastic. I hate it. It's got bad energy. Just like the difference between drinking cold milk out of a glass or out of a plastic cup. There is no comparison. 

Leo, this is probably just me but something about opening a can of sanding sealer would always make my stomach growl like I was hungry. Trust me, I hate the smell and don't have this weird desire to drink it, but my stomach would always go nuts similar to hunger pains when using that stuff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Note to self: never have lunch with Reg.


You wouldn't have to worry about her stealing your goodies, so I'd say lunch is safe but don't plan on mooching.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

20 and Out said:


> I get much more accomplished in the afternoon when I take lunch (pb&j) then when I don't


Same with me, I get the most done between 2 and 6


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

eastend said:


> I often skip lunch, and usually regret it.
> I try to keep rice cakes, peanut butter, mixed nuts and fruits,maybe a banana around. mostly stuff I can eat while driving.


Thats what I would eat on the way to lunch


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

griz said:


> Bring a Smoker or a BBQ to the job & EVERYONE will stop for lunch.



Spent a summer grilling burgers and dogs - kept everyone on site. Subs loved it, too.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

it's not lunch it's breakfast, you gunno gas up before before you leave or when you get there. 3 toast will get me by all day, and plenty of water,


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

hdavis said:


> You wouldn't have to worry about her stealing your goodies, so I'd say lunch is safe but don't plan on mooching.


hdavid, let be be clear about this. Linguini and clams would not be safe around me. 

But what Carpenter SFO meant by that was MY lunch would be safe around you guys since some of you didn't like a few past recipes I put up. Missing out I say. :whistling

Jeez Sunkist, how does one survive on that when you're doing physical work? I just couldn't do it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Years ago I would put on Saturday night dinner for employees, subs, families, significant others, kids, friends pretty much if you knew where the job was you were invited...

Mostly it was BBQ, combo of steaks, beef, pork, chicken & ribs....:thumbup:

Had an Italiam guy for awhile that would make Long Sauce. He started it on Tuesday & it was ready for Saturday night.....

Holy chit it was awesome....:thumbsup:

At the time it was a great time for all to get together....

Couple of years later on of my subs told me that my dinners were the best PR move he had ever seen. Guys were together on neutral ground and got to know one another and realized how much better they could work together instead of fighting....

In the hey day probably 75-100 for dinner, slower times 10-15.

Dam those were good times...:thumbup:

Close friends still ask when dinner is going to be....

I feel sorry for you younger guys that missed out on very close working relationships, even with guys that were the competition....











.l


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

griz said:


> Had an Italiam guy for awhile that would make Long Sauce. He started it on Tuesday & it was ready for Saturday night.....


Long sauce? You mean gravy, and it's for Sunday afternoon


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rrk said:


> griz said:
> 
> 
> > Had an Italiam guy for awhile that would make Long Sauce. He started it on Tuesday & it was ready for Saturday night.....
> ...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

griz said:


> Bring a Smoker or a BBQ to the job & EVERYONE will stop for lunch.


I'd need a long nap after that! :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I'd need a long nap after that! :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


Made for great PR....

Best not to do on a Friday....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

if i take a lunch break it means i need to work 1/2 hour longer...i take a 5 min break and wolf down a sandwich....mid morning i drink a soda or v8 drink to get a bit of energy...if i skip lunch completely i get sick

i have worked at companies(non construction) that forced you to take 30 minutes for lunch...i hated it.....i eat in 5 minutes and just stare at the wall for 25 mins

I DO take my employee out for lunch every other week or so....we sit down and talk and take a 30 min lunch.....i never cheap out...we always get something nice.....after 2-3x of this he quit saying thanks to me though...it bugs me that he doesnt thank me anymore


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

My son and I eat out almost every work day. Yes, sometimes we get the afternoon drag down. But, the quality time is priceless.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Reg said:


> hdavid, let be be clear about this. Linguini and clams would not be safe around me.


And neither would cookies or cupcakes, so who do you wind up eating lunch with?:whistling


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Not having at least a snack every 2 hours can make you more prone to an accident.


That's a load of crap. I haven't eaten lunch nor snack every 2 hours in 25 years.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> That's a load of crap. I haven't eaten lunch nor snack every 2 hours in 25 years.


Then I guess you never had a fatal accident.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Then I guess you never had a fatal accident.


Other than the normal cuts a scraps I've never been hurt on the job in 39 years.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

avenge said:


> That's a load of crap. I haven't eaten lunch nor snack every 2 hours in 25 years.


Working by yourself at your own pace is one thing. Working on a big site with a large crew, everything needs to be regulated. Not to mention its the law


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> Other than the normal cuts a scraps I've never been hurt on the job in 39 years.


This is all based on OSHA statistical data. I read the reports back in the 80s, and din't pay attention until a buddy of mine cut 3 1/2 of his fingers of with a dado set up at ~10:30 AM. Not eating anything until 3PM or later was pretty common for me - I've just picked up having a candy bar or something at times, even if I'm not hungry.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Latest analysis of OSHA data showed highest fatal accident rates at 11-12 and 2-3PM, IIRC. Probably JLC archives has something in there as well.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

avenge said:


> Other than the normal cuts a scraps I've never been hurt on the job in 39 years.


That's awesome:thumbsup: Im on the other side of that statistic :whistling:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If I only got hurt on job sites, I'd be in pretty good shape:whistling


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

SAcarpenter said:


> Working by yourself at your own pace is one thing. Working on a big site with a large crew, everything needs to be regulated. Not to mention its the law


I work harder when I work by myself. Never said that a lunch break wasn't taken. Law is they have to be given a lunch break not forced to eat.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

people are different. I worked with a guy who HAD to stop and eat regularly. Mighty poor fuel economy on that one. Myself, not as regular. It does bug me sometimes to see a crew of guys pack up and disappear for an hour every day to drive to a restaurant somewhere when a simple home-packed lunch would be much quicker, healthier, and taste better. I like the time to refocus on the job and it often reveals a critical detail that was overlooked.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

I saw a guys lunch one time that still makes me laugh- it was 4 cold pork chops and a gallon jug of grapefruit juice! I'd have to be really really hungry......


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Most days I dont eat lunch but when I do its takes all of a minute to eat a sandwich. 
Sometimes the other half of the sandwich is in the tool pouch pocket (in a zip lock bag) and I'll eat it later in the day.
I do snack and it's usually a candy bar and diet mnt dew.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I pretty much do all my eating between 5:00 pm and 8:30 pm.


So for most days I go around 20 hrs and eat supper, then a snack at about 830-900. I started doing that about 6 months ago. I find for me that I feel better and more consistent from morning until the end of the day. I still stop for coffee at 10 and at noon. But I don't eat any calories. 

It works for me, I'm not a nazi about it but for the most part is my routine


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

gotta eat over here. youd think I weighed 400lbs with my intake, but its hard to keep the weight up. since my wife graduated culinary school, I pack tons of leftovers....and keep a microwave in the trailer!!! also have a cubby in the trailer dedicated to snack bars, trail mix, etc....


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Reg said:


> a thermos of carrot juice.


Sounds alot like dying and going to Purgatory, Regina. :blink:




Straight Rye Whiskey and a Nat Sherman works pretty well for lunch. Cigarette kills the appetite, and whiskey gives a quick burst of adreneline.

Only problem is, the energy starts to wear off, so you have to keep taking shots, paced throughout the day, but not too fast, or you get sloppy. :thumbsup:




Delta


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I pretty much do all my eating between 5:00 pm and 8:30 pm.
> 
> 
> So for most days I go around 20 hrs and eat supper, then a snack at about 830-900. I started doing that about 6 months ago. I find for me that I feel better and more consistent from morning until the end of the day. I still stop for coffee at 10 and at noon. But I don't eat any calories.
> ...


That can't be good on the system.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

We stop around 10ish for fifteen minutes and then at 1 30 or 2 for a half hour. Most of the guys eat pretty healthy. We usually take a few minutes per break and talk about what we just did and what is coming next. It keeps us all on the same page and makes everyone feel like they are part of the solution. 
One of my guys is definitely the exception when it comes to eating. He is about 5' tall and 120lbs and i swear he eats half his body weight every day. One side of his belt is for tools and the other is for food. Every time i look at him he's chewing something! Damn hard worker though so i don't mind


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> That can't be good on the system.


Everyone is different. If I'm really moving, I'll forget to eat at all until some time in the evening. Who knows how good or bad it is in the long run, I don't know that it has been studied adequately to say. Some individual's systems must handle it better than others, because I know people that would be keeling over if they didn't eat breakfast.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> That can't be good on the system.


I started it as an experiment, I was tired of feeling lazy and sleepy in the afternoon. So I tried it for a week originally, and I definilty noticed that I had more consistent mental clarity, and energy. I don't usually feel hungry until around 4:00.


I don't really believe the "experts" about how and what we should be eating anyway. I know how I feel and I act accordingly


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I started it as an experiment, I was tired of feeling lazy and sleepy in the afternoon. So I tried it for a week originally, and I definilty noticed that I had more consistent mental clarity, and energy. I don't usually feel hungry until around 4:00.
> 
> I don't really believe the "experts" about how and what we should be eating anyway. I know how I feel and I act accordingly


Guess you adapt to a habit.

I still believe the experts.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That can't be good on the system.


We werent exactly able to eat a breakfast lunch and dinner during the physical peak of our evolution, I cant see any harm in it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> We werent exactly able to eat a breakfast lunch and dinner during the physical peak of our evolution, I cant see any harm in it.


Don't say that word on this forum, you will be hanged.


----------



## pegasush (Jan 7, 2008)

I never used to eat lunch, or even stop, when I worked alone. Get focussed on the job, and just forget the time. 

Then my sons came to work. One didn't go two hours without eating, and the other just ate a huge amount. 

I spent about two days as before, with no lunch or snacks, but then had to watch them eat. Couldn't do it- I had to have lunch too.

But I did feel better not eating- no sleepy time. And supper was always a good thing.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

hdavis said:


> Who knows how good or bad it is in the long run, I don't know that it has been studied adequately to say.


I'm too lazy to look it up, but I've read consistently over many years that for overall health, the most important thing is maintaining a consistent pattern. That could be one meal a day or five meals a day.

However, that doesn't address the efficiency curve during any given 24 hour period.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice to see your opinion on this subject Mr. free lunch


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> However, that doesn't address the efficiency curve during any given 24 hour period.


One thing is for sure. I am NOT very efficient after supper

:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm too lazy to look it up, but I've read consistently over many years that for overall health, the most important thing is maintaining a consistent pattern. That could be one meal a day or five meals a day.
> 
> However, that doesn't address the efficiency curve during any given 24 hour period.


Anyone who has worked different shifts knows the body adjusts to different schedules, so I'm with you on that. I don't think anyone really adjusts well to working over night, but there is probably someone out there who was born for it. There could be some mental alertness info out there for a 24 hour period - it would be pretty easy to test, I just haven't seen it.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

hdavis said:


> What to eat, how much to eat, and when to eat is pretty personal, and even can vary for a given person. I didn't used to have a sag after a big lunch, but now I do, so I adjusted.


 sag?


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Sounds alot like dying and going to Purgatory, Regina. :blink:
> Delta


Next time you have cold carrot juice, close your eyes and drink it. It taste like drinking chocolate milk. Same amount of sweetness and the mouth feel is the same. Honestly!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Reg said:


> Next time you have cold carrot juice, close your eyes and drink it. It taste like drinking chocolate milk. Same amount of sweetness and the mouth feel is the same. Honestly!


Reg go see a doctor.


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Reg go see a doctor.


You'll never know until you try it. :whistling

My kids drink it by the gallons because I told them that when they were young. :laughing:


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Reg said:


> hdavid, let be be clear about this. Linguini and clams would not be safe around me.


It wasn't safe around me either. I was in my office eating and my wife came in and started scarfing it down. "You shouldn't eat all that. You'll get fat", she tells me :laughing:


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

66 Shelby said:


> It wasn't safe around me either. I was in my office eating and my wife came in and started scarfing it down. "You shouldn't eat all that. You'll get fat", she tells me :laughing:


Ha! That's great. :laughing: Marriage and good food, go good together.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I eat less at work than I did before. I find without eating I don't think and clear and make dumb mistakes. 

In the winter months I take homemade soup. For the summer I take some form of salad with a protein like tuna or chicken. 

I also take a banana and peanut butter to eat with my coffee around 10-1030


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't make it through the day without lunch. I get stupid and grumpy. But, if I eat too heavy of a lunch, I get tired. I need to get back into healthy eating mode.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been on site with a crew of Honduran cedar siding guys, the 6 of them are said to be the best crew in the area.
They had a woman deliver a huge hot lunch/dinner everyday a 1 or 2 pm, they took about 45min-1hr to eat and flew through the rest of the day. That was the only time during the day that they stopped or even slowed down, they normally worked to 6 or 7pm


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

Reg said:


> Ha! That's great. :laughing: Marriage and good food, go good together.


Yeah, we're big on good (quality) food around this house. I'm the cook, so we eat good. Our daughter being the manager at a great Italian restaurant helps too. She brought me sausage and peppers on Penne pasta for lunch today. I traded her BBQ chicken and Cassoulet for it :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont eat at work if im not working physically much, really. I always eat breakfast. Oatmeal or ham and eggs. Once a week maybe eat a granola bar for breakfast and mexican food or bbq for lunch. Dinner im pretty bad, usually some kind of meat (big on steak and pork chops, will tolerate chichen) some beans or greens and a potato. Drink a pot of coffee and 2 gallons of water most days. 

I eat a lot of venison until it runs out. I killed an even 10 this year (game management program, state issued tags to remove extra deer) so even after giving some away I shouldnt run out until august. Freezer only held 4.5 or so. 

Summer time I grill a lot of fresh red fish and cats.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Reg said:


> I always try to put something green in my lunch or at least, something super full of vitamins. A hand full of spinach, a salad, some grilled zucchini, or a thermos of carrot juice. I feel pretty good at the end of the day and I attribute that to the food.





In the book "Walden" by Thoreau ,when he told the neighboring farmer he was a vegetarian,the farmer laughed and said there was nothing in vegetables to make muscles.:laughing:


Just pulling your chain,no offence intended.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm too lazy to look it up, but I've read consistently over many years that for overall health, the most important thing is maintaining a consistent pattern. That could be one meal a day or five meals a day.
> 
> However, that doesn't address the efficiency curve during any given 24 hour period.





For every study,there is one to contradict it. The flip side of consistency is to do periodic fasts with nothing but water,no juices etc. They claim the fasts allow your system to have a rest that is not realized through sleep alone.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> I dont eat at work if im not working physically much, really. I always eat breakfast. Oatmeal or ham and eggs. Once a week maybe eat a granola bar for breakfast and mexican food or bbq for lunch. Dinner im pretty bad, usually some kind of meat (big on steak and pork chops, will tolerate chichen) some beans or greens and a potato. Drink a pot of coffee and 2 gallons of water most days.
> 
> I eat a lot of venison until it runs out. I killed an even 10 this year (game management program, state issued tags to remove extra deer) so even after giving some away I shouldnt run out until august. Freezer only held 4.5 or so.
> 
> Summer time I grill a lot of fresh red fish and cats.


''Will tolerate Chicken '' LOL!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I dont eat at work if im not working physically much, really. I always eat breakfast. Oatmeal or ham and eggs. Once a week maybe eat a granola bar for breakfast and mexican food or bbq for lunch. Dinner im pretty bad, usually some kind of meat (big on steak and pork chops, will tolerate chichen) some beans or greens and a potato. Drink a pot of coffee and 2 gallons of water most days.
> 
> I eat a lot of venison until it runs out. I killed an even 10 this year (game management program, state issued tags to remove extra deer) so even after giving some away I shouldnt run out until august. Freezer only held 4.5 or so.
> 
> Summer time I grill a lot of fresh red fish and cats.


I think I can get along with this guy.

I eat anything except fish and cheese in the same dish...but oh boy does bbq have my heart.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I think I can get along with this guy.
> 
> I eat anything except fish and cheese in the same dish...but oh boy does bbq have my heart.


Wtf? My big ass hasnt walked away from too many meals, but fish and cheese? I wont even eat cheese on a Po Boy. Where did you get that from? What dish?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> ''Will tolerate Chicken '' LOL!!


Let me clarify:

If it is breaded and pan fried, especially by my mama or wife, ill eat it every day :thumbup:

Bbq'd , once or twice a week tops.

Grilled the way my wife does it, and mixed with a salad, only to survive :whistling:no::laughing:

I only eat salad as an appetizer to keep my wife off my azz. I would only eat it away from her supervision if I had to have sustainance to live :laughing: 

Same thing for bland, barley seasoned chicken without barbeque sauce :laughing::no:


----------

